

The Case Against Queues - whakojacko
http://teddziuba.com/2011/02/the-case-against-queues.html

======
papaf
I agree with some of the articles points and queues can make things
complicated. However, people too often ignore elementary queuing theory which
goes a long way to simplifying things:

<http://www.shamrock-software.eu/erlang.htm>

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Erlang_%28uni...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Erlang_%28unit%29)

That's the original Erlang :-)

